# ORIF Scaphoid with bone graft



## such78 (Jan 15, 2020)

Dx: Scaphoid proximal pole fracture, 5-6 weeks old
Procedure: ORIF scaphoid with the bone graft ( obtained from radius) 
Should I code it as 25628 ( ORIF scaphoid ) or 25440 - Nonunion scaphoid included bone graft and fixation?
Should I query the surgeon to clarify if the fracture is nonunion?


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 15, 2020)

5 - 6 weeks of healing is a bit early to decide if it is non-union or mal-union. I would ask the physician just to make sure. Without the physician specifically stating non-union or mal-union I would use the ORIF codes. That would be a good rule of thumb to go by.


----------



## such78 (Jan 15, 2020)

Orthocoderpgu said:


> 5 - 6 weeks of healing is a bit early to decide if it is non-union or mal-union. I would ask the physician just to make sure. Without the physician specifically stating non-union or mal-union I would use the ORIF codes. That would be a good rule of thumb to go by.



I am appreciated your reply.


----------

